# First Lathe - Atlas 3950 Mk.2 w/ mill attachment



## redstone71 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a career, a wonderful family and a loving wife.  But about a year ago I fell in love with Blacksmithing.  It took me by surprise, I traded guns and gear and such for an anvil, forge, and pole vice.  and I was off.  My daughters say I went a bit crazy and/or I am having a mid life crises. 
This weekend I traded some Ping golf clubs for a site unseen Atlas Lathe.  I was told his dad had passed and he inherited and had no interest but it was 100%.  I picked it up and the more I peel back the layers of my ignorance the sadder I get inside.  So I am afraid I got a bit taken, was overstimulated, or whatever I am not sure.  I have no idea what I am doing or even where to start.  I am not even sure how to wire the motor up.
"so what was your purpose in buying a lathe"
	
	



```
Atlas 6&quot; Lathe 3950 Mk2 by redstone 71, on Flickr
```
I want to learn the basics, how it works how the various tools work. etc.  I will never be a master machinist (or master blacksmith for that matter) but I have not been this excited about learning  . . . well ever.  So this was my purpose, but now I think I may be just plain screwed (ironic when making a screw was what got me interested in this).
There is no AC/DC converter for the the DC motor.  He said his dad had changed out the motor and just ran a straight belt on the pulleys and used a reostat to adjust the speed rather than changing the belt on the pulleys.  I did find a tool box with 'i think' the gears, and then there is a bunch of stuff:


	

		
			
		

		
	
Atlas 6" Lathe 3950 Mk2 byredstone 71, on Flickr


	

		
			
		

		
	
Atlas 6" Lathe 3950 Mk2 by redstone 71, on Flickr


	

		
			
		

		
	
Atlas 6" Lathe 3950 Mk2 by redstone 71, on Flickr


	

		
			
		

		
	
Atlas 6" Lathe 3950 Mk2 by redstone 71, on Flickr

Part of me wishes I had just bought a lathe at harbor freight.  I apologize my first post is a bit of a downer, maybe it just has been a long day at work.  Anyway, I will keep watching videos, reading and learning.  Maybe I will get this thing running someday.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 29, 2018)

Well you have the basis for a nice lathe there, you just need to "finesse" it out. Nice DC motor too but you need a proper controller like a KB brand unit.
The little 4-jaw supplied chuck is little more than a toy- you will want to replace it and also get a 3-jaw chuck.
I have one of those lathes and it's not bad but I've had to fiddle it a bit.  A lot, actually.
Mark S.
ps I'd rather have an Atlas than a Harbor Fright anything, any day, any way
you'll see
welcome!


----------



## Old junk (Jan 29, 2018)

It's a great start everyone here will help you with any questions .just ask away I know it looks rough but better off putting the time into that lathe than hf toy.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 29, 2018)

My first "lathe" was my father's hand drill clamped up in a vise. It did what I needed to do at the time. Today, 60 years later, I have 3 different lathes. And a number of other machines along that line. What I am trying to say is that I have had a working life involving machinery, although as an electrician rather than as a machinist. There was a time, when times were hard, that I would have given my left ah hum for one like that.

What this amounts to is that you have a very nice "basket case" without the knowledge to put it back together. Sorta like me in my teenage years. I *can* say that in nearly 60 years of experimenting, I still have all 10 fingers and both eyes. Rare for an old timer..... But plenty of other scars.

You should start by getting it running. A single phase AC motor with the pulley from the existing motor. Don't lose the motor it came with, you'll want it later. The photo has a "milling attachment" attached. I would like it if you decide to get rid of it. But again, like the motor, it best be put aside for future use. There are many books that you can refer to on the subject. But it takes time,* lots of it*. Your family life may need to be put on hold whilst you learn. At least slowed down. And *NEVER* allow children around while it's running. Keep the off switch handy, always.....

I would suggest starting with a wooden dowel until you get an idea what the machine is actually capable of doing. Which is just about anything you can imagine, if you know enough..... But that also takes time,* lots of it*. There are many projects where it can help, but again, when you know what you're doing. Among other things, I use mine for winding small (<1" dia) solenoid coils. Until very recently, I held the belief that a shop without a lathe wasn't really a shop, just a closet for storing tools. Today, I still hold those beliefs and mourne the loss in the younger generations.

You will want to replace the milling attachment with a tool post. Likely, the one that came with the machine in the box of parts will be a "lantern post", which will do for a start. Someday, you will want a "quick change" tool post. But it isn't a big issue until you understand the lackings of the original. Learn with the dowel first.....

I realize this isn't the help you're looking for. But until you can make the dowel into a pen, the metal working is just so much imagination and fluff and chips and smoke and .... Just learn what you need as you need it. As you ask for help here, remember that many of the people here are much more advanced than you are and may give *too much* guidence. Listen to what they say, but take it at your own speed.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 29, 2018)

depends on how much those golf clubs were worth to you, but if the change gears are there I think you have a pretty good set up. Milling attachment, DC motor (!), various bits'n'pieces. Either a KB drive or an MC60 treadmill drive should be able to run that motor and I _guarantee _that you'll enjoy having variable speed on a lathe. I added a DC motor to my 618, to my drill press and I'm about to add one to my mill.

Read everything you can, sort out what you have so we can offer suggestions on what you might need to get started, find some scrap aluminium and just get started making chips. It only gets more fun from there!


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 29, 2018)

A light dimmer plus bridge rectifier would serve as a cheap DC speed control for the moment, contact me for details if interested.
Mark S.


----------



## redstone71 (Jan 30, 2018)

Again, I apologize for being down last night. I started the great sort  and puzzled out how to do the dc controller. I am pretty confident I can make it run. I have no plans to repaint it but do plan to attack the rust pretty aggressively. I only found one tool holder so i think i will have track it down but the rest seems to be there. And i belive i identified the wood turning attachement atlas sold as well. 
I had fun cleaning and sorting. Now the hard work can really start.


----------



## redstone71 (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh and I did find three jaws from a chuck I am missing so I reached out to him to see if he has it as well. 
I want to thank you guys for your helpful advise and encouragement, it is greatly appreciated and I will definitely be following it.


----------



## David S (Jan 30, 2018)

You got one heck of a pile of stuff there.  Don't be discouraged, I think everything will work out ok.  Looks like an ER collet sitting in front of a chuck.  Wonder if you have the holder somewhere in the pile?

David


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 30, 2018)

I think you did just fine there 

If you want any help with powering your DC motor, just ask. I've done a couple and they're pretty simple projects. I think I still have a thread or two on here plus others have done them too. Total cost will be ~$80-90 or so, plus another $10 if you want an RPM readout.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2018)

@*redstone71 *IMO you've got one heck of a start there for sure. 
Don't mourn the Pings, heck greens fee are a bit high anyway, and you may get more enjoyment out of the lathe than the clubs.
And look at it this way, at least you traded them for something very cool. I sold my clubs when my first son came along - for diapers and formula.

@*Bi11Hudson **Hat Tip* I enjoyed your write up.


----------



## westsailpat (Jan 30, 2018)

When you do get it running , I would get rid of the lantern tool post and get one of these . https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-PC-OXA-W...767580?hash=item1ebc92f95c:g:zGoAAOSwV~VaNFXK the reason for that is it is so much easier to set the tool bit and you don't need the frustration . Not to mention it is so much more rigid and that is really important . Good luck and keep us posted .


----------



## redstone71 (Jan 30, 2018)

David S said:


> You got one heck of a pile of stuff there.  Don't be discouraged, I think everything will work out ok.  Looks like an ER collet sitting in front of a chuck.  Wonder if you have the holder somewhere in the pile?
> 
> David


Next to the knurling tool is the collet tool that was in the lathe when I received it, I removed it to put the chuck back on. He was evidently using it in its 'mill' configuration last.  I have not found another one that I am aware of.


----------



## redstone71 (Jan 30, 2018)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> depends on how much those golf clubs were worth to you, but if the change gears are there I think you have a pretty good set up. Milling attachment, DC motor (!), various bits'n'pieces. Either a KB drive or an MC60 treadmill drive should be able to run that motor and I _guarantee _that you'll enjoy having variable speed on a lathe. I added a DC motor to my 618, to my drill press and I'm about to add one to my mill.
> 
> Read everything you can, sort out what you have so we can offer suggestions on what you might need to get started, find some scrap aluminium and just get started making chips. It only gets more fun from there!



I was selling the clubs for $300 prior to the trade.  When he sent me the link and description I had in mind some of the youtube videos of 'rebuilds' where he is "I picked this up this weekend . . .' and it is a Atlas 6" on a nice bench, with organized drawers and tools all well maintained.  I go to pick it up with this in my mind . . . But the reality was a lathe and a big box of stuff he had just dumped in there.  He evidently had to get it out of the shop at his dads place in Ohio quickly so they were just piling stuff in the truck.


----------



## redstone71 (Jan 30, 2018)

westsailpat said:


> When you do get it running , I would get rid of the lantern tool post and get one of these . https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-PC-OXA-W...767580?hash=item1ebc92f95c:g:zGoAAOSwV~VaNFXK the reason for that is it is so much easier to set the tool bit and you don't need the frustration . Not to mention it is so much more rigid and that is really important . Good luck and keep us posted .


Thanks to you and Bi11 I will probably pick this up.  I was looking at an Atlas / Craftsman one that is for a 10" lathe and was trying to find out if it would fit.  But this looks like it will work just fine (and its cheaper to boot).  
Do I need the tool holders as well? I have only found one so far.


----------



## David S (Jan 30, 2018)

I used the lantern tool post on mine for years, to the point where sometimes I would compromise and use the wrong tool just because it was such a pain to always keep setting the tool height.

Definitely get a QCTP.  And as far as I am concerned you can't have enough tool holders.  If you have to keep changing out lathe tools in a single tool holder you have lost the advantage.  You will want one for parting, and boring, and a few more spares as well for left and right turning.  I also have one with a dial indicator mounted in it for centering in the 4 jaw.

David


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 30, 2018)

for $300 worth I think you got an absolute deal. Just the milling attachment alone is worth $100-150 on eBay. I'll send you a PM in a bit about your DC controller Q


----------



## mikey (Jan 30, 2018)

Bi11Hudson said:


> As you ask for help here, remember that many of the people here are much more advanced than you are and may give *too much* guidence. Listen to what they say, but take it at your own speed.



Bill, I really enjoyed your response to the OP, especially the quote above. 

@redstone71, welcome to HM and to the best hobby there is!


----------



## ericc (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi redstone.  Don't be bummed.  You did fine.  I was in the market for clubs, and a good set of Pings is nice, but if you aren't playing, you don't need them.  From a fellow blacksmith, and beginning machinist, welcome!  By the way, your "basket" case is in much better shape than the lathes I originally bought were in when I bought them.  Take it slow, and keep forging ahead.  The first lathe I bought had no faceplate, no handles, no threading gears, no motor, and the gear train was seized up so badly that the leadscrew wouldn't turn.  You are waaaay ahead.  You don't need a tool holder with those lantern tool posts.  Just shim up a long cutting tool and have at it.  When I set up my first lathe, I was too impatient to make a tool holder, and I just picked up a wood chisel and chucked a small aluminum rod and got chips.  It was just delightful, and it gave me the motivation to move ahead.  Your training as a blacksmith is ideal, since it has given you discipline and the ability to start small.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2018)

I've got a complete set of King Cobra's I picked up dirt cheap at an estate sale 6 years ago. The plan was that I'd pick up the game where I left off 30 years ago. Would have loved to have a set like this back when.
Also got a complete set of Tridents for the better half...
They've sat for 6 years. I enjoy my shop more than I believe I ever did golfing and would rather spend the green fees on tooling...


----------



## westsailpat (Jan 31, 2018)

redstone71 , lets upgrade you from the beginners forum to here if you wouldn't mind https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/atlas-craftsman-aa.86/


----------



## redstone71 (Feb 20, 2018)

westsailpat said:


> redstone71 , lets upgrade you from the beginners forum to here if you wouldn't mind https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/atlas-craftsman-aa.86/


I am not sure how to move it, do I need to do anuthing?


----------

